# Best drill snake



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

I've had ridgid k39s and most recently the k45 with auto feed. It is starting to act up. Just wondering what other professionals prefer to use. I am considering the general power vee. Any thought on the general?


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Turd Chaser said:


> I've had ridgid k39s and most recently the k45 with auto feed. It is starting to act up. Just wondering what other professionals prefer to use. I am considering the general power vee. Any thought on the general?


I bought a super vee from Home Depot several years ago, replaced the cable a few times (it gets rusty cause I'm lazy and don't clean it as often as I should). Guys kink it on you when they borrow it. Best tool for tubs and kitchens. I picked it up for 200 and used it on my job at 50 per drain and had 6 to do  charge it out for 35 ever since. Don't get the self feeding junk, I just one hand the machine and feed cable, only lock it up when going through a trap or sticky spot. And when you take lengths off the cable, kinks etc, put a bend on the end, 2" or so and it will keep clearing traps and pipe. Good luck, great investment! Oh, I worked in 2 shops that had ridgid self feeders, they were always broken and guys would borrow mine.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting another pistol rodder. I loved my Super-Vee, that thing was useful. I rplaced it with the Electric Eel Model CT and I have not been happy with it. I liked the pistol rodder much better. I know I was rough on my Super-Vee and the thing never died. 

What did you not like about your K-45?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I use a eel model s with a keyless chuck for my 1/4 in cable works excellent. my general super v with 5/16 cable won't grip the cable with the setup they use.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

My Power-Vee does the trick, but I've not used others to compare it to. I do wannt to get something that's not hand-held because those things get real ignorant to hold on the more stubborn plugs. I also think one of the stand-type units with the guide hose would keep clean up duties to a minimum.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Will said:


> I've been thinking of getting another pistol rodder. I loved my Super-Vee, that thing was useful. I rplaced it with the Electric Eel Model CT and I have not been happy with it. I liked the pistol rodder much better. I know I was rough on my Super-Vee and the thing never died. What did you not like about your K-45?


My k-45 has the auto feed which when brand new worked great. Now however, even with a brand new cable either hand fed or auto fed into the bail, becomes a huge tangled mess. Really embarrassing when you need to take it apart with customers standing over your shoulder. I also do not like the way the auto feed works. If it gets even the slightest bit dirty, it works for garbage. I am thinking about the super vee not sure if I will go with auto feed or not.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Turd Chaser said:


> My k-45 has the auto feed which when brand new worked great. Now however, even with a brand new cable either hand fed or auto fed into the bail, becomes a huge tangled mess. Really embarrassing when you need to take it apart with customers standing over your shoulder. I also do not like the way the auto feed works. If it gets even the slightest bit dirty, it works for garbage. I am thinking about the super vee not sure if I will go with auto feed or not.


That's weird. I have a k39af and it always was functional. Do you lube the rollers? What kind of cable are you using with it?


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

Had my supervee for 27 years, still going strong.


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm happy with my gorlitz go 15 drum machine those pistol snakes are heavy on the wrist when I used to use Milwaukee pistol snake the chuck was not that great.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

General Handylectric or Eel Model S. Both are great machines.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a Super Vee and it gave up the ghost. Bought a k-45af and so far it's been awesome. The feeder has worked flawlessly and has plenty of power. Pulling the Chuck back towards the drill locks the cable in place so you can easily move cable back and forth thru bad areas. 
I looked a long time at a smaller machine before going with the k45. So far glad I went with it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

HSI said:


> Had a Super Vee and it gave up the ghost. Bought a k-45af and so far it's been awesome. The feeder has worked flawlessly and has plenty of power. Pulling the Chuck back towards the drill locks the cable in place so you can easily move cable back and forth thru bad areas.
> I looked a long time at a smaller machine before going with the k45. So far glad I went with it.


↑ This is exactly what I was going to say. It sounds like you, (turd chaser) may have gotten a lemon being you have mentioned the problems before. My K-45 has also worked flawlessly and I've used it during peak A/C season 3 to 4 times daily. Not one issue with the cable or self feeder. Have you sent yours in to ridgid or taken it to an authorized repair shop to seeing they can fix it?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Love my K39 AF. Only problem was using a General cable in it. Went back to Ridgid and never had an issue. So worth my money. 

Take it up to Jensen Equiptment in Pewaukee and have them give it a good once over.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

anyone heard of o'brein?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyin Brian said:


> anyone heard of o'brein?


They make a small drain machine? I thought they were a jetter company.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> They make a small drain machine? I thought they were a jetter company.


ya well i don't know if they are afillated or not, i got one coming via ebay
it kinda looks like an older marco ,it's all metal shiney. made in chi town
from the picture it looks like circa 1970's seweratz may have info on it.

let ya know as soon as i find out how it operates.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyin Brian said:


> ya well i don't know if they are afillated or not, i got one coming via ebay it kinda looks like an older marco ,it's all metal shiney. made in chi town from the picture it looks like circa 1970's seweratz may have info on it. let ya know as soon as i find out how it operates.


I know O'Brien made machines years ago. I actually bought an old one an eBay a while back. Looks like a Spartan 600 where the cable goes through the machine, no drum. I thought you were talking about a new machine.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> Love my K39 AF. Only problem was using a General cable in it. Went back to Ridgid and never had an issue. So worth my money. Take it up to Jensen Equiptment in Pewaukee and have them give it a good once over.


I think that I will do this. Thank you


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I know O'Brien made machines years ago. I actually bought an old one an eBay a while back. Looks like a Spartan 600 where the cable goes through the machine, no drum. I thought you were talking about a new machine.


I got the o'brein machine today, for it's age it is in very good shape, guy said he had it sitting around for awhile and it came with a solid steele carrying case. i plugged it in and ran it in reverse and foward and it is fully operational. no cuts in the cord, no burnt smell in the motor ( brushes seem ok) has kind of a slow drag on the rpms. i heard that many years ago that this o'brien worked for spartan then went out on his own to make and sell machines. this piece is going on display at the shop for sure. i will try and post pics in the upcoming days. it appears to be a late 60's model


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyin Brian said:


> I got the o'brein machine today, for it's age it is in very good shape, guy said he had it sitting around for awhile and it came with a solid steele carrying case. i plugged it in and ran it in reverse and foward and it is fully operational. no cuts in the cord, no burnt smell in the motor ( brushes seem ok) has kind of a slow drag on the rpms. i heard that many years ago that this o'brien worked for spartan then went out on his own to make and sell machines. this piece is going on display at the shop for sure. i will try and post pics in the upcoming days. it appears to be a late 60's model


I wonder if it's the same one I have?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I like my ridged k39 pretty good,but,i like the general super vee also,i have taken a general with a quarter inch cable and cleaned a bunch of kitchen sink drains out by going thru the basket stainer,work like a charm.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

↑↑ Nope. Don't take this bait either. That's all it is... Just don't respond is the best solution.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> ↑↑ Nope. Don't take this bait either. That's all it is... Just don't respond is the best solution.


im new here but im learnin fast,thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Best drill snake hands down.
Versatile, 1/4"-5/16"-3/8" cables
Variable speed, forward/reverse.
Durable, this one is 6-7 yrs old and used daily.
Only downfall is the weight, a little heavy.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Spartan 700 end of story.....Power Vee = Power crap!!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

TheDrainGuy said:


> Best drill snake hands down. Versatile, 1/4"-5/16"-3/8" cables Variable speed, forward/reverse. Durable, this one is 6-7 yrs old and used daily. Only downfall is the weight, a little heavy.


The other downfall is that terrible slide chuck.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> The other downfall is that terrible slide chuck.


Yeah agreed. I've gotten used to it through the years and haven't had to swap it out or anything.
But.. I think they could have come up with something better than that.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I think 75 percent of small machine tangles start with improperly feeding the cable into the drum. I always run it in reverse to get the first foot into my k45af. I retired the supervee when I fit 35' of 5/16 into the ridgid. The auto feed is great at 6 pm after working out. I'll never go back.


----------

